# Dish Network Technical Chat 08/14/06 - Recap



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

*Dish Network Technical Chat 08/14/06 9:00pm E.T.*

Hosts:
Mark Jackson, President EchoStar Technologies
Dan Minnick, Vice President, Engineering

*On Tonight's Chat:*
•	Software Updates
•	Special Guest: Broadband Satellite with WildBlue
•	HD Programming Updates
•	ITV Updates
•	Great Giveaways
•	Q&A

*New Software Features coming soon:*

On the 622, 625, 522, 942 Managing DVR Lists:
Sort Option Updates: Will be able use the remote 'swap' key to swap between your last 2 DVR list sort options.

Talked about the new VOD feature, and how you now have to hit 'DVR' button twice to get to your DVR List.

Themes and Search Changes:
625, 522, and 942, will support sub-themes like the 622.

*New Channel Launches*

HD and SD Local launches:

SD:
Corpus Christi, TX
Lafayette & Baton Rouge, LA
167 local markets now
96% of the TV Households in the US

HD: 
St. Louis, MO
Detroit, MI
26 local markets
47% of the TV Households in the US

National HD Launches:
StarzHD Channel 9435 MPEG4 DishHD Platinum or w/Starz Subscription
NFLHD Channel 9426 MPEG4 DishHD Bronze and Higher
HGTVHD Channel 9461 MPEG4 DishHD Bronze and Higher
National GeographicHD MPEG4 Channel 9429 DishHD Gold and Higher

*Offers (Nothing New, same offers from last Charlie Chat):*

$10 for 10 months when you subscribe to DishHD Package for the first time (Existing HD Credit Bonus)

DISH'n It Up: ViP622 DVR:
Qualifying customers pay $199.99 lease upgrade fee
Add DishHD Programming and get the $10 credit for 10 months
Return 921 or 942 get $100.00 credit

DISH'n It Up: ViP211:
Qualifying customers pay $99.00
Add DishHD Programming and get the $10 credit for 10 months
Customers with 811 or 6000 get $49.00 credit
_
Time for a Giveaway: A PocketDISH AV700E
Question, Not including locals, how many HD Channels does Echostar have today?_

*WildBlue Communications*

High-speed Internet via Satellite
Ken Carroll, COO WildBlue Communications
Erwin Hudson, CTO WildBlue Communications

Does not require phone line

5 Components to the service:
Customer Equipment: DOCSIS-based Equipment (26" x 28" Dish and a Modem)
Space Segment: Standard Platform Simple 'Bent-Pipe' Custom Satellites for High-speed Internet. 111 degrees west for their first Satellite, 2nd to launch Nov. 30th.
Gateway Earth Stations: DOCSIS-based Unmanned Facilities (4 in US 1 in Canada) 
Internet Connectivity: Over Leased fiber
NOC and Back Office: 24/7 Service

Installation:
No more difficult to install than regular DISH TV Service.
No special software on your PC
Looks like it works like DSL or Cable Modem

Different type of dish, fairly small. Folded optics dish, has a main dish that focuses on a sub-reflector to the feed horn, to a transceiver w/ 4 watt transmitter, converts the signal to the intermediate frequencies and goes to 2 coax cables to run to the house.

Another Sat Launching: Wild Blue1, twice the capacity of ANECF2 (sp). Launch is scheduled for Nov. 30th. Dual payload launch, 5-ton Sat. (WildBlue 1) and then a 2.5 ton second sat (not theirs) being launched.

3 Different packages:
Value: 512Kbps down 128Kbps up
Select: 1.0Mbps down 200Kbps up
Pro: 1.5Mbps down 256Kbps up
All have ISP services such as email, etc &#8230;

Nationwide coverage

$10.00 less on Select package than their competition, Hughes Network Services.

Can order now through retailers, found on wildblue.com now, but it sounds like we'll be able to order through Echostar soon.

_Another Giveaway, a WildBlue system: 
Question, What was the actual date, at the launch site of the ANECF2 (sp) Launch_

_WINNER of first question, Floyd from Phoenix AZ, answer was 29 channels_

*Q&A:*

Tom: What the difference was between a Dish500, Dish1000, and the + dishes:
Answer: Dish1000 can get 129 as well as 110/119. The + adds the 118.7 orbital location to either Dish. The + location is primarily for international programming as well as some local HD content.

Francis: Recently upgraded to the 622. When you pause it puts a big pause bar on the bottom of the TV, is there a way to get rid of it:
Answer: Not really, but you can use the skip ahead button to skip a frame which will remove the pause bar.

Travis: I live in a rural area, should I order now, or should I wait until I can order through DISH?
Answer: About a month or so away, and there will probably be a bundled offer.

Nancy: I would like to be able to archive my 622 to a DVD to a DVD Recorder.
Answer: Can archive to DVD, but has to be through the RCA jack. Still working on external hard drive, out this fall. Still working on beta testing. Uncovered a bug in the operating system that had to be fixed first.

Jason: 622 OTA guide shows information for channels that DISH carries, but not other locals, are you planning on adding? Also, what about Regional Sports Networks in HD?
Answer: They believe they are working on adding guide info for some channels and sub channels. Under test and development. As for regional sports, yes, there will be some, but we can't talk about it yet. Think about 10 channels of regional sports in HD, very soon.

Donna: If I record a program on TV1 can I watch it on TV2?
Answer: Yes you can.

*ITV Update*
By: Scott Higgins, Director of Sales, Interactive TV

During X-Games on channel 100 had 6 screens of video, 5 screens of the event on, plus 1 screen of a highlight reel.

Football: TBS College game of the week
For 10 weeks you will see a will see either a Big12 or Pac10 game with 6 different angles:
High End Zone, Goal Post, Reverse Slash, Low End Zone, TB S Feed, Reverse Low End Zone.

Fantasy Sports Product: You can watch your pro team or your college team. You can compete with other DISH Network customers around the country. You can also setup private leagues with friends.

With the DISH Network national completion, if you are the weekly winner you can win either NHL Center Ice or NBA league pass. For the season winners (pro football and college) they will get a 7" PocketDish.

Went on to talk about playing football at Clemson &#8230;.

Added a Clemson Tigers Signed Helmet to the College winner

_WINNER of the WildBlue system: Lee from Haleyville (sp), Alabama July 17th, 2004_

*Back to Q&A*

Question: Vip622, I cannot add my local analog channels like I could on my 921 or 942?
Answer: There is no analog tuner in the 622; it's only got a digital tuner.

David: When will I be able to access the 625 through the USB port to my laptop?
Answer: Very limited to protect the content. Content providers are very particular about where the content can go. You can hook up a PocketDISH or a Slingbox . You can also hookup a camera to view your pictures.

Question: Pixelization and dropouts on 129? On the West Coast especially?
Answer: Not quite as strong there as it is in the rest of the country. Special solution would be to put a Dish500 for 110/119 and a special 24" Dish for 129. Also, perhaps by Wednesday the predominate channels will be put in 'boot mode' to boost the power and hopefully help the reception. However, in the Northwest you will probably need a second Dish.

Question: Read that InHD and FoodHD have been unlinked, are we going to see them soon?
Answer: Can't talk about new launches until we get a signed contract. Working on a lot of new HD channels.

Question: HDMI problems on the 622?
Answer: Run into 2 HDMI problems. First, not all TVs follow the standards, so they have to modify the software to support that TV. Most of these issues have been fixed. Second, the HDMI connector is not that durable, not very heavy duty and it can break. Right now Vizio TVs are having the most problems.

Javier: When will WildBlue service be available though DISH Network?
Answer: Within a month or 2, but you can order through a local dealer today.

Robert: Recording on the 622, MPEG2, MPEG4, Sat vs. OTA, do they use the same about space to record? 
Answer: It depends on the source, MPEG4 does better compression, and on average it should be about 25% better. Right now they are doing real-time compression, but as time goes on they hope to increase the savings, perhaps up to 75%. OTA typically will use the most space.

*Remote Control Help *
By: Leslie Harper, Product Communications Manager

Pressing the Dish button or going to channel 100 will take you to DishHOME. From there you can go to remote help.

Also, visit tech.dishnetwork.com. This is the Dish Network Technical Support site. Coming soon you'll be able to start a Live Technical Chat for support.

Under the remote section you can get pictures of all the remotes to find out which remote you have and then bring up technical documentation on that remote.

Can find information on changing remote addresses of remotes.

If you go to dishnetwork.com you can get electronic copies of the users guides.

*Next Month: Charlie Chat Monday Sept. 11th 9:00pm E.T*


----------



## dumbguy (Jun 3, 2006)

Horray for DVR sort swap feature!!! Will be very useful to me. 942 isn't getting VOD, is it?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

dumbguy said:


> Horray for DVR sort swap feature!!! Will be very useful to me. 942 isn't getting VOD, is it?


Yes, I agree, it will be a very nice feature to have. As for the 942 and VOD, I don't know if it will or not, but if I had to bet, I'd bet that it will eventually. Just my guess.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

The 921 is getting the shaft on new software features/upgrades. I wouldn't mind that so much unless if they made the receiver stable at the very least. Sigh. I hope they release a dual-tuner single HDTV output HD DVR soon. I'd imagine the cost of that to be a $100 upgrade vs. $199 upgrade for the 622.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

So the 622 will not scan all the digital OTAs I can really get with my Hi-gain ant. system? Just the ones "they" think we should get? I live high [not like that  ] and I can get from Boston to NYC to Albany to Prov. RI. I think 29 D-OTAs. I know my 811 won't come up with all of them but I thought only because the tuner sucks compared to my MIT's tuners.

OTA will use more space on the DVR? Is that because OTA is really HD and not lite.

Bear!


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I doubt you will see a dual tuner Single HD DVR out. The 622 and 942 already fill that space with the added feature of a dual mode.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I wish D* had something like this.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good Job Rob... Thanks for the recap. 

As for the Disk space differences.... I am sure it is because OTA users more bandwidth than the other delivery mechanisms. Reason could be anywhere from resolution differences to compression differences. The two go hand in hand to deliver a bit rate from my understanding.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> As for the Disk space differences.... I am sure it is because OTA users more bandwidth than the other delivery mechanisms. Reason could be anywhere from resolution differences to compression differences. The two go hand in hand to deliver a bit rate from my understanding.


I was still a bit zoned out from the 622 analog tuner answer when they got to the storage space question several questions later. Dan was doing a good job of explaining how to add an analog station before he got cut off ... 

One thing people can try at home is their own space comparisons. From my measurements the "remaining space" counters are about right for SD and MPEG2 HD - but here is the test:
Record four hours - one hour MPEG2 HD, one hour MPEG4 HD, one hour OTA HD and one hour MPEG2 SD.
Write down the counters - delete one of the programs.
Write down the counters - delete another of the programs.
Write down the counters - delete the third program.
Write down the counters - delete the fourth program.
Write down the counters.

At the end you will have a general idea how much space each of the four types of recording took up. If you want to test more look for differences between local formats (such as an OTA ABC HD vs an OTA NBC HD). You will find that MPEG4 hours don't take up a lot of hard drive space. It has been a while since I did my measurements - IIRC the MPEG4 I captured only consumed four hours of SD space instead of six SD hours per HD hour(33% better). The OTA (1080i NBC) consumed seven hours per HD hour.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

Notice no talk about the problems with the VIP211.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

bear paws said:


> So the 622 will not scan all the digital OTAs I can really get with my Hi-gain ant. system? Just the ones "they" think we should get?


Did I miss something?

The 622 should scan any and all digital OTA stations that you are able to receive with your OTA antenna.

The 622 does not have an analog tuner, so you cannot tune analog stations with it... that's the only restriction I've seen in regards to OTA.

I haven't seen anything where they are restricting what you can add from available digital OTA in your area.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

> Think about 10 channels of regional sports in HD, very soon.


I'm most excited about this. I'm looking forward to seeing Alex Ovechkin (Washington Capitals) and Gilbert Arenas (Washington Wizards) and their teammates in HD, so I hope Comcast Sportsnet for the Washington-Baltimore region is one of the regional sports networks added to the HD lineup "very soon."


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

HDMe said:


> Did I miss something?
> 
> The 622 should scan any and all digital OTA stations that you are able to receive with your OTA antenna.
> 
> I haven't seen anything where they are restricting what you can add from available digital OTA in your area.


They REALLY messed that answer up. All of us that have a 622 and can get digital OTA stations from outside our DMA can verify that. For example, I live in the Cincinnati DMA and I can pick up all the Cincinnati digital stations along with the ones from Dayton. ALL of the "big 4" network stations (the "01" stations) have complete EPG listings. The substations, as well as some of the PBS stations show up as "digital service".


----------



## Scotty (Aug 10, 2006)

I would love to see Fox Sports Network in HD in the San Francisco Bay Area. It is sad to know that it is shot in HD, but you can't enjoy it!

Rob, Really appreciate the summary! Very helpful!


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I like the fact that the tech guy said they were going to keep adding sd locals till all 100% of the dmas were done.

I am glad to see that they will finish all the locals though. THen Dish can say they have the entire country done and they can be real competition against cable at least. I wonder if they will finish the rest of the 40 or so dmas by the end of the year? 

I would think that providing locals to the whole country would help solve the distant network problem. They said in their press release that they had an alternative way to deliver the effected 1 million customer's networks by the third quarter which starts next month. I would hope that finishing the rest of the locals and the significantly viewed channels would be a way to deliver the effected customers their networks.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

Bill R said:


> They REALLY messed that answer up.
> 
> 
> > I agree the answer to JASONS question did not make sense to me either but the question was not that clear either.
> ...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

James Long said:


> I was still a bit zoned out from the 622 analog tuner answer when they got to the storage space question several questions later. Dan was doing a good job of explaining how to add an analog station before he got cut off ...
> 
> One thing people can try at home is their own space comparisons. From my measurements the "remaining space" counters are about right for SD and MPEG2 HD - but here is the test:
> Record four hours - one hour MPEG2 HD, one hour MPEG4 HD, one hour OTA HD and one hour MPEG2 SD.
> ...


Always wanted to do this test James. Was curious what the numbers would work out to be. Ofcourse from my understanding since we are dealing with VBR and it the limits vary from program to program from my understanding, these numbers should vary a bit. Not sure what that bit is, but definitely a nice rule of thumb.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDMe said:


> The 622 does not have an analog tuner, so you cannot tune analog stations with it... that's the only restriction I've seen in regards to OTA.


I think they should have gone into detail about the approaching end of analog and how those Dish Network receivers that have it cannot record it anyway.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Reply to the question about INHD and FoodNetwork HD surprised me. They announced they would carry FoodNetwork HD about 7 months ago. How is it they don't yet have a contract? I'm not buying that answer.


----------



## rasheed (Sep 12, 2005)

I think it is definitely poor taste to ask about inHD uploaded, but not publicized (maybe they slipped past the screener). Food Network was okay to ask about (and should have been asked about in the context of it being promised earlier as part of the Scripps deal and metal packages launch and not because it was technically uploaded). Everyone agrees that adding inHD is probably complex due to its cable heritage. I think the Dish guy got hung up on the mention of inHD that he didn't think to better explain when FoodHD is coming.

I agree that Dish will probably take future precautions to hide channels more than they have done currently.

I felt the rather open discussion on 129 and the VOD upcoming (including 942 which is always great for a MPEG2 owner like me) was rather nice. I find it rare that a company will have such technical discussions when for most people it is 'just tv', but it reflects perhaps some of the sophistication/tech enthusiasm among Dish subscribers (as we know from the forums). Seems like a better chat. Sure, I could go without the remote control discussion and WildBlue, but I don't know if they avoided any other questions -- looks like whatever they were asked, they did take on (including HDMI and acknowledging that those Vizio's from Costco are problematic).

Rasheed


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

BillJ said:


> Reply to the question about INHD and FoodNetwork HD surprised me. They announced they would carry FoodNetwork HD about 7 months ago. How is it they don't yet have a contract? I'm not buying that answer.


Important to note that he did not DENY them!!!!


----------



## Duncan (Jun 19, 2006)

Is this the full transcript of the Tech Chat or just highlights? If it's the latter, is there somewhere that I can read the full transcript?

Thanks,
Duncan


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Great job Rob, very thorough. I've posted another summary to the EKB with a link pointing back to this thread.

Edit: Duncan, Rob's summary is the closest I've seen to a transcript. Each of the 3 versions I've seen has its own strengths. If a particular topic is of special interest, someone with a DVR could transcribe it but it's a bit much for the whole show. There will be plenty of replays for the rest of the month.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Duncan said:


> Is this the full transcript of the Tech Chat or just highlights? If it's the latter, is there somewhere that I can read the full transcript?
> 
> Thanks,
> Duncan


I am not aware of a place where the whole show is transcribed. However, They do replay the tech chat and you can set up your DVR to record it so you can get it straight from the show itself.


----------



## Duncan (Jun 19, 2006)

Ron Barry said:


> I am not aware of a place where the whole show is transcribed. However, They do replay the tech chat and you can set up your DVR to record it so you can get it straight from the show itself.


Thank you Ron!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

rasheed said:


> I think it is definitely poor taste to ask about inHD uploaded, but not publicized (maybe they slipped past the screener).


I agree. The caller should have known that they couldn't discuss uplink activity on the chat. It was a nice try though. 


Duncan said:


> Is this the full transcript of the Tech Chat or just highlights? If it's the latter, is there somewhere that I can read the full transcript?
> 
> Thanks,
> Duncan





Ron Barry said:


> I am not aware of a place where the whole show is transcribed. However, They do replay the tech chat and you can set up your DVR to record it so you can get it straight from the show itself.


Yes, there are plenty of chances to catch the chat on the replays. The recaps are basically for those who want the highlights now without having to fish around for tidbits of discussion on the forums. Basically, a one stop shop for what happened on the chat.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Great summation, Rob. Thanks a bunch! 

Sounds like it was one of the better chats. I've been gone from dish 
for almost a year and even I enjoyed the chat through your write-up.


----------



## homeskillet (Feb 3, 2004)

FYI: TBS has Big XII Conference Football and Pac-10 Conference Football, not Big 10... lol

Good recap, look forward to the new HD programming around the corner.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's one thing when people come into an online forum like this and ask about why some channels are uplinked but not activated... I understand that not everyone understands, so when people see an uplink report on the forum, but can't find the channel... I know why they ask the first time.

But I agree, the caller into the chat knew all too well, hence why he knew to even ask about InHD... and when you back someone into a corner like that during a live TV program I don't understand it.

Again, it would be another matter to call and press a question about the 129 problems or the HDMI problems on the ViP622 that seem to be common... I am fine with putting Dish reps on the spot about those as they have been ongoing issues not resolved yet... but pressing for info on a channel that may or may not have a signed contract which could potentially jeopardise the contract if not handled correctly... well, that's just a bad idea.

Not entirely like a child in the back seat asking repeatedly "are we there yet" when clearly the answer is no, and the child knows this... but doesn't like the proper question/answer of "how much longer" and then a time estimated response that may or may not be 100% accurate.


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

As I heard it, Dan Minnick seemed to indicate that the 622 HDMI failures were mainly due to poorly designed HDMI sockets and loose connections. He said that if your HDMI worked to start with then later failed. that you most likely suffered a hardware failure. They were experiencing few incompatibility problems other than with Vizio TVs. Guess what I just bought? (See signature). I'll wait awhile longer before taking the 622 leap, I guess.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks everyone for their comments I appreciate it. I've changed the Big 10 line to Big 12 since it's what's on TBS, I'll have to go back and check to see if I heard it wrong, just plain old typo'd it, or if they said it wrong


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

> 164 local markets now


There are actually 167 ... they said it right until the graphic came up then they went with the number on the graphic. The chat summary is accurate ... the chat, no so much.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

James Long said:


> There are actually 167 ... they said it right until the graphic came up then they went with the number on the graphic. The chat summary is accurate ... the chat, no so much.


I decided to trust the graphic  I actually had 167 and then after the graphic I changed it to 164. I'll go update the recap.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

bear paws said:


> So the 622 will not scan all the digital OTAs I can really get with my Hi-gain ant. system? ...Bear!


I've found the OTA tuner in the 622 to be better than either of the other tuners I have... the one built into my Sony and the one on the MyHD computer card, but you have to do more than auto scan to get all of the channels.

Go to "Add local" from the Favorites page and then select a transmitter channel in the box on the left that you think you might be able to get that auto scan didn't find. Swing your antenna and watch the signal meter. You can add channels that way. If a channel is weak it might not have been picked up with the scan and you can peak for best signal this way. If the receiver gets a signal long enough to get the PSIP channel info, it will add the channel to your OTA list. I've added 9 channels this way!

You can also use this feature for peaking your antenna for a specific OTA channel. The meter shows signal quality, not signal strength, so it's good for finding the best setting for your antenna.

Another thing I like about the 622... if you tune to a channel that is a problem for other tuners, you might get "Error... signal not found" on the 622, but wait for a bit. The 622 receiver will work to bring it in, and once it does, it seems to hold it quite well. I get channels on the 622 that I can't get on my other two tuners.

Larry
SF


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

HDMe said:


> It's one thing when people come into an online forum like this and ask about why some channels are uplinked but not activated... I understand that not everyone understands, so when people see an uplink report on the forum, but can't find the channel... I know why they ask the first time.
> 
> But I agree, the caller into the chat knew all too well, hence why he knew to even ask about InHD... and when you back someone into a corner like that during a live TV program I don't understand it.


Why?
Yes, he read about it on one of the sites. Even stated that he read about it.
His question was "When would they be available". That has not been addresses on any site, therefore is a legit question.


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Does anybody know how to use the usb port to see pics from a digital camera????


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

TonyB said:


> Does anybody know how to use the usb port to see pics from a digital camera????


Discussed in several threads but basicly menu 4,1 controls, but just plugging in a usb camera with the supported controls and turning on should pop up a menu. For my Canon Rebel xt, the camera must be set to communication print/ptp rather than pc mode. from the menu 4,1 option 2 (which should be displaying your camera) then brings up a number of options including photos-get from device (4). Select photos and send.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I also have the Rebel Xt. Love it.  Once you download the pictures you then exit out of the screen you are on and from there you should be able to access the pictures. One thing you will notice is that the pictures will not take up the whole screen. One thing I would like to see as an enhancement is better quality and for the pictures to fill the screen.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> I also have the Rebel Xt. Love it.  Once you download the pictures you then exit out of the screen you are on and from there you should be able to access the pictures. One thing you will notice is that the pictures will not take up the whole screen. One thing I would like to see as an enhancement is better quality and for the pictures to fill the screen.


Yeah have never understood why digital pictures can't use the full screen. My TV has a built in Compact/SD Flash port for viewing pictures and it also doesn't use the full screen. So I wonder why this is.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

HDMe said:


> It's one thing when people come into an online forum like this and ask about why some channels are uplinked but not activated... I understand that not everyone understands, so when people see an uplink report on the forum, but can't find the channel... I know why they ask the first time.
> 
> But I agree, the caller into the chat knew all too well, hence why he knew to even ask about InHD... and when you back someone into a corner like that during a live TV program I don't understand it.
> 
> ...


Good assessment. I thought the chat overall was pretty good though. I've had my DISH system now for 8 years and even though the chats aren't as informative as they used to be, they are always good for a laugh or two.


----------



## Olevia37HD (Jul 12, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Good assessment. I thought the chat overall was pretty good though. I've had my DISH system now for 8 years and even though the chats aren't as informative as they used to be, they are always good for a laugh or two.


I have to agree about the laugh or two.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

derwin0 said:


> Why?
> Yes, he read about it on one of the sites. Even stated that he read about it.
> His question was "When would they be available". That has not been addresses on any site, therefore is a legit question.


Catch-22... The only reason a person would know about InHD uplinked is from reading on the forums, and reading on the forums that same person knows the uplink reports are not usually common knowledge... and asking "why is it not active when it is uplinked" is a loaded question... knowing that Dish really can't answer publically, because IF they could, then they already would have made a public announcement about negotiations to get InHD.

Simply put, that particular caller knew full well what he was asking... and had he asked that during the phone pre-screening process I doubt he would have gotten through but rather had his question answered off the air.

FoodHD has been announced and talked about by Dish in the past, so it was 100% fair game to ask about... InHD was not.


----------



## derwin0 (Jan 31, 2005)

HDMe said:


> Catch-22... The only reason a person would know about InHD uplinked is from reading on the forums, and reading on the forums that same person knows the uplink reports are not usually common knowledge...


But I still think it's still a valid question to ask when a channel will be available. It's not like Dish doesn't know these reports exist.
Or is the issue really that he mentioned Satguys?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Sounds to me like HDMe's post was a personally opinion and I don't see any rocks being tossed over to SatGuys so lets keep this on topic and not turn this rock tossing thread. Just two opinions of if this question was in bounds or not simple as that. I personally see why someone would question it given the nature of the question no matter what plug was added to the question. 

Personally I would have much rather had a question relating to providing the ability to disable VOD or an update on when Native Resolution will appear on the 622, but ever caller in my opinion is entitled to ask the question they want as long as it is the same question as the caller indicated to the screener. If with this question it was not the case, then I would tend to fall into the out of bounds side of the fense. If the screener allowed question through, then fair game.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

derwin0 said:


> But I still think it's still a valid question to ask when a channel will be available. It's not like Dish doesn't know these reports exist.
> Or is the issue really that he mentioned Satguys?


I can't speak for Dish of course... but I see no problem with a caller mentioning Satellite Guys or DBSTalk or wherever they want to mention when calling in. If Dish answers or doesn't answer a question with "the source" in mind, then that's a whole different kind of discussion.

I just personally think it is out of bounds to ask loaded questions during a live TV show like that. It forces Dish to either dodge and be berated for that... or risk giving too much internal info with an answer... Even saying "we are in negotiations with InHD" could possibly be too much info for them to say.

Bottom line for me... Dish had previously said they were talking to FoodHD, for instance, and had previously given a timeframe for that channel... so it is 100% reasonable for someone to call and ask about that and even to say "I saw it on Satellite Guys and wondered".

But knowing Dish has not publically stated anything about InHD... and realizing that up until now we have all been "trained" to think that it would never happen because the cable co folks wanted that as a cable exclusive... I think it was pushing a boundary to try and force a response from Dish, which could jeopardize negotiations and result in the channel never happening on Dish.

Some people's "need to know" outweighs their common sense at times is all I'm saying. Think about the US military... we have freedom of press and want to know what our military is doing, but they can hardly go on national tv and answer questions about a secret military strike, thereby jeopardizing the success of that strike... but we don't cry " we must know, stop keeping secrets" as we realize this is just common sense that we don't need or want to know 100% details.

Companies that are developing stuff or negotiating with other companies sometimes can't talk publically during negotiations... other times they don't talk because it could undermine the negotiations process.

Oh... and for the record, the caller could have asked about InHD AND mentioned Satellite Guys without putting Dish on the spot and it would have been a valid question... For example:

"Hi, I'm a Satellite Guys forum user and we were discussing the new HD channels on Dish and wondering when Dish will be able to have InHD in their lineup"

The above simple re-stating would ask for the same info from Dish about InHD... but wouldn't push them into a corner... by pressing the "I know you have it uplinked, so where is it" button, the caller appears to have an agenda beyond just wanting a new HD channel.

My suggested example question would still allow Dish to say "Soon" or "We are working on it" or perhaps they would have given the same "We have no contract" answer... but it would have been a friendlier way to ask the same question, and perhaps we might have gotten a friendlier answer.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If I were E* I would take a serious look at how the show could be run on a 10 or 20 second delay. Some day there will be a shout out that they can't respond to, such as "F you Charlie" instead of a direct challenge on a channel addition.


----------



## Olevia37HD (Jul 12, 2006)

James Long said:


> If I were E* I would take a serious look at how the show could be run on a 10 or 20 second delay. Some day there will be a shout out that they can't respond to, such as "F you Charlie" instead of a direct challenge on a channel addition.


Now that would be funny.


----------



## bear paws (Jan 11, 2006)

$ .02
Closed Caption would be nice for us "older folk" :lol: or have them take speech classes.
The all kind mumble, Even Charley, When they are on "soft ground". The audio for a business that is thier business is not too sterling either.

Bear!


----------

